# Multi-Vapor lamps?



## JohninWI (May 2, 2008)

Hey Guys
Need a lighting guru to help me out.  I went to the local ma and pa hardware store to check into lighting for a little project of mine.  They had a bunch of HPS and MH bulbs (no ballasts), a bunch of CFLs, and a GE product called "Multi vapor" in 400W

I'm wondering what "multi-vapor" is.  The box had the lumen rating (30000 I think), but no info on the spectrum of light. 

Anyone use these?  I'm trying to avoid going to the local hydro-grow shop if possible and would like to keep my biz local if I could.  

Just wondering what experience you guys have going with regular bulbs from a home improvement place.  

Oh, and they had a "300 W replacement" CFL that used 65W.  I had to look twice at that--maybe something to consider for a vegging cabinet?

Any advice would be appreciated.  I'm ready to lay down a few bucks and get it done right and safely.
J.


----------



## Growdude (May 2, 2008)

"Multi vapor" is just a trade name for GE. Its a MH lamp.


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Cfls are decent for veg but you would have much better results with the MH system. You would probably be able to find a better deal on a ballast on the internet. Check out ebay or HTG supply. You can usually get great deals from those sites. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## liermam (May 2, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> "Multi vapor" is just a trade name for GE. Its a MH lamp.



I believe Multi-vapor lamps are actually Ceramic Metal Halides, CMH's.They're a bit different than normal metal halides, kinda like a mix between Metal halides and mercury vapor. They have a fantastic blue spectrum. Google around a bit for more info on them.


----------



## JohninWI (May 3, 2008)

liermam said:
			
		

> They're a bit different than normal metal halides, kinda like a mix between Metal halides and mercury vapor. They have a fantastic blue spectrum. Google around a bit for more info on them.


 
I contacted a GE rep and requested further info on the "multi vapor".  I think you are right about being "a bit different"--at least it wouldn't make sense if they had a HPS, a MH, and also this "mulit-vapor".  

Wonder why the box didn't offer any further info about the output/specturm?

I'll post whatever info I can find from GE when they email it.

J.


----------



## liermam (May 3, 2008)

Well, after doing some research it turns out that the exact opposite of what I said is true.

"Normal" Metal Halides, the ones that we're used to, are called Quartz Metal Halides. This is what GE labels as "Multi-Vapor" Metal Halides. Their Ceramic Metal Halides are instead labelled as "ConstantColor" Metal Halides. 

http://genet.gelighting.com/LightProducts/Dispatcher?REQUEST=RESULTPAGE&CHANNEL=Commercial&CATEGORY=Lamps_High+Intensity+Discharge_Quartz+Metal+Halide_Elliptical_BT37&BREADCRUMB=CATG


----------

